# [Closed] partizionamento



## pallosh (Dec 18, 2011)

Ciao, ho un computer acer Aspire one 753 con HD250GB suddiviso in 100GB windows 7 100GB partizione dati e 40GB Lubuntu e4GB partizione svap. vorrei una guida passo dopo passo per installare bsd in posto del'lubuntu senza cancellare intero hd.(non so usare fdisk).Sono affascinato dal bsd ma non so se sarÃ² in grado di installare e usare.Grazie in anticipo,sperando che qualcuno mi puÃ² dare una mano.

https://forums.freebsd.org/faq.php?faq=vb_faq#faq_rules
*We currently do not have enough resources to moderate international discussions, thus we support only English topics. Please do not use any other language, as this will result in the topic deletion/lockdown.*

*Read your signup email about the forum rules:* http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=11799


----------

